# opinions on the beneteau first 30



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone have any firsthand experience on the new beneteau first 30? I am thinking of taking a look at the boat. I like the looks from the info on the Internet. I'd like to know more info on how it sails. I mostly singlehand so I'd like a very easy to handle boat yet something that's got good room and is reliable and durable.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Newport,

Look at the keel bulb and think SoCal kelp. THat is why the First 30 is so deeply discounted in SoCal. Are you comfortable using a symmetrical chute ? 

Keep your current boat for another couple of years, if you want to spend money - get some good sails and a Raymarine E-7.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

NewportNewbie said:


> Anyone have any firsthand experience on the new beneteau first 30? I am thinking of taking a look at the boat. I like the looks from the info on the Internet. I'd like to know more info on how it sails. I mostly singlehand so I'd like a very easy to handle boat yet something that's got good room and is reliable and durable.


Wasn't it you whose wife didn't like the boat tipping? If so I'd suggest a heavier cruising boat. There's a nice Bristol 33.3 on Yachtworld right now.


----------



## delite (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont know if the first series is built like their other models but I went to the Vancouver boat show and was completely unimpressed with the Bene's. The cabinets seemed to be a thin veneer over press board. At least the interior colors were better than Hunter which also appeared to be lacking in quality. The smaller boats seemed to be the worst for quality as the Bene 45 and the Oceanis 50 didnt suffer from the same issues.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thx guys....I like the looks of the boat, but this is good info. I dont WANT to spend money and I LOVE the way the S30 sails...its a VERY easy boat to sail and is very rewarding. I feel at the price I got in it was a HUGE bargain. I do plan on getting a new set of sails...The wife dislikes the chop. I had the unfortunate experience of taking her out in some big chop. Waves came over the bow and hit her in the cockpit...all when she wanted a relaxing sail...lol...so he has it in her mind that the S30 is just too much like an old sports car...uncomfortable and bumpy...lol. I think its just a matter of her going out regularly in calm seas and she will be fine.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Have you seen this calculator?

Sail Calculator Pro v3.53 - 2500+ boats

I put in Santana 30 and Beneteau First 30 and based on data alone, they are very similar in all except sail area.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

NewportNewbie said:


> Thx guys....I like the looks of the boat, but this is good info. I dont WANT to spend money and I LOVE the way the S30 sails...its a VERY easy boat to sail and is very rewarding. I feel at the price I got in it was a HUGE bargain. I do plan on getting a new set of sails...The wife dislikes the chop. I had the unfortunate experience of taking her out in some big chop. Waves came over the bow and hit her in the cockpit...all when she wanted a relaxing sail...lol...so he has it in her mind that the S30 is just too much like an old sports car...uncomfortable and bumpy...lol. I think its just a matter of her going out regularly in calm seas and she will be fine.


Put a dodger on your Santana and sit her under it.  Your Santana is a better looking boat than the Bene IMHO but I imagine it has a considerably smaller interior. Wives generally have no ambitions to being salty hence they like big, homey interiors. You're talking a six figure difference in price as well.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

NewportNewbie said:


> Anyone have any firsthand experience on the new beneteau first 30? I am thinking of taking a look at the boat. I like the looks from the info on the Internet. I'd like to know more info on how it sails. I mostly singlehand so I'd like a very easy to handle boat yet something that's got good room and is reliable and durable.


Fast forward 2 years and a bit,,, - has anyone bought a First 30, and can you tell us about it? I was, and continue to be very interested in this boat, but I have seen none of the water in the last two years - and I'm looking!
Thanks.


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

I test sailed one. Very very nice boat. Speedy? That's all relative. Probably not as fast as some may want as it hasn't done well in racing. Comfy yes. Sexy yes yes. Modern yes. Fun yes yes. Got any specific questions?


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

NewportNewbie said:


> I test sailed one.
> ....Got any specific questions?


Yes! Thanks for asking. I'm wondering if anyone has put any serious miles on it,,, crossed an ocean? Particularly, how she sails, helm unattended? Has anyone set up a wind vane on these new (twin rudder) first 30's? Has anyone lived aboard for any length of time? How's she to single hand? You know, I want the reality of owning & sailing a new first 30, after two years of ownership.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

nemier said:


> Yes! Thanks for asking. I'm wondering if anyone has put any serious miles on it,,, crossed an ocean? Particularly, how she sails, helm unattended? Has anyone set up a wind vane on these new (twin rudder) first 30's? Has anyone lived aboard for any length of time? How's she to single hand? You know, I want the reality of owning & sailing a new first 30, after two years of ownership.


Why would anyone want to sail a Bene 30 across and ocean. It is a performance cruiser that weighs 8,000 pounds, has very small fuel capacity and water capacity, and was never designed for the purpose.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

tomandchris said:


> > Originally Posted by nemier View Post
> > Yes! Thanks for asking. I'm wondering if anyone has put any serious miles on it,,, crossed an ocean? Particularly, how she sails, helm unattended? Has anyone set up a wind vane on these new (twin rudder) first 30's? Has anyone lived aboard for any length of time? How's she to single hand? You know, I want the reality of owning & sailing a new first 30, after two years of ownership.
> 
> 
> Why would anyone want to sail a Bene 30 across and ocean. It is a performance cruiser that weighs 8,000 pounds, has very small fuel capacity and water capacity, and was never designed for the purpose.


I don't know, I wouldn't put it past someone - probably French  - to have done it... Hell, Alessandro di Benedetto circumnavigated on a Mini Transat boat, a First 30 would have been pure luxury, in comparison... 










However, I'm guessing no one will ever put a windvane on a First 30, at least not during my lifetime... 

And, I have a hunch how this boat might sail, "helm unattended"...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Sexy, modern fun ,yes! Marriage material? Knot.


----------



## wuffiesails (Jul 15, 2012)

Looked at them very closely but bought a lightly used Beneteau First 10R. Similar LOA and LWL. The 10R is appreciably quicker, particularly in light air. If your okay without one-design, but need some furniture below for the Mrs., it is difficult to get that much boat and performance at that price point. They do get a light skittish in heavy air, though. Don't know about the kelp issue.


----------

